
Amazon Web Services Blog: Bits For Sale - The New Amazon S3 Requester Pays Model - Anon84
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/01/bits-for-sale-amazon-s3-requester-payment-model.html
======
tdavis
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=416055>

~~~
ralph
Don't think it is a dupe; it's the blog post that jeffbarr said he'd put up in
response to a comment on that article you linked to that asked for the option
to add a surcharge.

~~~
tdavis
Ah! Thanks for the fix.

------
fizx
If you're selling data, this could be killer. There are apps like
<http://spinn3r.com/> that would no longer have to worry about scale or
delivery

------
DenisM
Alas it doesn't charge the requester for storage.

